# Power Fists IG



## BodyCount (Aug 1, 2010)

I play tested some powerfists in my platoon command squads i run between 2 to 4 platoons in my 2,000 point games. My regular opponents are blood angles, salamanders, and necrons. 

I felt that 4 flamers are a great choice for the command squad but not equiping my commander with a weapon was not helping me win games when i only fell short of killing 2 or two marines in a squad. 

So anyway... playtested last game with good sucess going to keep trying this combo in the future. 

would commissars be a worth addition for a hidden powerfist?

I plan on playtesting this combo with straken. but MEQ are 2+ to a str 6 so idk if str 7 is worth the high point costs of the character.


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

Power fists while generally not a great choice, but it should be fine against marines and crons since the initiative 1 hit would hit after them anyway. Commisars in pcs's are the same thing, but if you really need the close combat and you have the points you might as well go for it. I've only used straken in Command squad on Command squad arenas, where he does well, but like the others if you have the points, he can give a close combat army a big boost.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I personally prefer Nork to Straken (But that's 'cos I have Cadians instead of Catachans; I also take Creed most games) but I think that Power Fists are generally useless on Guardsmen as the small increase in Strength isn't really worth the points (Unlike Company Commander upgrading to Creed). Go for the cooler-looking Power Weapon instead (Or take Creed). It's also cheaper.

The other option is to take Kell. After all, you get the model if you're going to buy Creed so you may as well use him, and he has both PF and PW! (Compensating for one of the few flaws of Creed)

I like Creed.

Midnight


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

Don't do it. If you find yourself thinking "Gee, I wish I had a Power Fist right about now" while playing IG, you did something wrong.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

If you are going to go down the path of assaulty IG you need to go big, because a PW/PF sprinkled here and there is largely ineffective. You need multiples of them to get over the weakness that T3 S3 gives...
take Commissars and all your Sgts with PW/PF's and have Straken lead the army. Whether you continue the theme with Ogryns, Priests, Conscripts and RR's is up to you.

I don't see many c/c - oriented IG lists in my area though..1 out of about 40/50.


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

I hate the fact that Priests don't buff Ogryns, the only unit in the entire codex that could actually use the buff.
And I also hate the fact that the Commissar isn't a HQ IC, attachable to anything.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Yea Cruddace stuffed up there..still, there is the Conscripts, but it's not that great really.


----------



## Flame80010 (Dec 2, 2009)

The Boz said:


> Don't do it. If you find yourself thinking "Gee, I wish I had a Power Fist right about now" while playing IG, you did something wrong.


truer words have never been spoken (well... posted)
if i figure out how to sig then im sigging that XD


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

Flame80010 said:


> truer words have never been spoken (well... posted)
> if i figure out how to sig then im sigging that XD


Click here.


----------



## Flame80010 (Dec 2, 2009)

i actualy ment i was at work so ill do it later x3 but that sounded so crummy D:

oh well gratz on be sigged :3


----------



## BodyCount (Aug 1, 2010)

Nah didn't do anything wrong I used the pcs as a counter attack unit shoot 4 flamers then charge watch the flamers die from charging then the commander crushes 1 to 3 meq if the pf kills one meq it has paid for itself. Only using 2 to 4 in the army and only on pcs counter atk squads. 

I'm not running towards my enemy they close fast enough in most cases


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

Flame80010 said:


> i actualy ment i was at work so ill do it later x3 but that sounded so crummy D:
> 
> oh well gratz on be sigged :3


Soon everyone will know my name! The Boz! MUAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------

